# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week - 10/15/2017

## .Karma.

The year is 1955, on an Earth not entirely unlike our own. A world with few rules of its own. Myth and legend exist or have existed, in some form or another. In the past two centuries, humanity has struck violently against The Other, leading many a myth and legend into hiding. Most adapted to the life of a human, though others chose to depart to pocket dimensions, parallel earths, caves and the underworld. 

Merlin, the facilitator and main proponent of adaptation, has been killed in his quiet country home. At some point in the past, Merlin came to your aid, in return for assistance in the future. So far that debt has been left uncollected. Now Merlins ghost summons you with his demand Solve his murder and protect The Other.

This Thing of Darkness

----------

